# Cisco VPN 4.6.00.0045 Connection Problem



## starkmunro (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm trying to connect to a work network to access my computer at home. I've installed the Cisco VPN client and imported the PCF file the tech guys gave me. When I click on the I try to connect, however, it goes through three cycles of the status bar and reverts to "not connected" stage. Under the status report, I receive: 
Initializing the connection...
Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the Client.
Reason 401: An unrecognized error occurred while establishing the VPN connection.
Not connected.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

In vpn client, click log, enable log, then log window.

Try, then post results.

If you're behind a home type firewall/router (linksys, D-link, etc) it needs to support IPSEC passthrough. Otherwise you need use tcp or udp transport (your admin needs to support this)


----------



## starkmunro (Feb 19, 2008)

When I enabled Log and clicked Log window and tried to connect, nothing appeared in the log window. The only thing that appears is the notification in the first message.


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Are you using the Cisco VPN behind a router? If yes what is the device model?


----------



## starkmunro (Feb 19, 2008)

It's a Westell Versa Link Model 327 W.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

starkmunro said:


> When I enabled Log and clicked Log window and tried to connect, nothing appeared in the log window. The only thing that appears is the notification in the first message.


Click log, log settings. Make sure they're set like attached jpg.

THen log enable, log window.

Try VPN. You'll see detail error message come up.

Chances are, you're going to see an ISAKMP error message.

Also, check the main VPN client window. If the connection entry shows "IPSEC" under the transport column, and not "IPSEC/TCP" or "IPSEC/UDP", then you firewall needs IPSEC pass-thru/fixup.

Browsing through the manual (http://www.westell.com/content/products/pdf/030_300444A.pdf)

See section 14, configuring static NAT for IPSEC. You need this if your VPN client is standard IPSEC (which isn't a tcp/udp protocol, it rides as different protocol #'s in the ip stack)

Otherwise, you can use TCP/UDP to pass through most firewalls with moderate success.

Other than that, logs from the client generally assist with the issue.


----------

